# looking for local 18 contact in L.A. ca.



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.ibewlocal18.org/

*IBEW LOCAL 18*
4189 W. 2nd Street, Los Angeles, CA 90004
213.387.8274 • Fax: 213.739.6937 
email: [email protected]


----------

